# Pronunciations



## thedaras (16 May 2011)

Phonetically ,how would you pronounce "ART"..

I ask because I was in Easons today and I asked a guy where the Art section was..He seemed confused..he said "WHAA.I repeated ART the ART section,oh he said "EARTH,and I follow him to the Art section,,where he points and says thats the "EARTH" there..

Now Im not talking about accents here,just how the word is pronounced..
How do other people pronounce the word "Art"?

I pronounce it like "Dart"..


----------



## RonanC (16 May 2011)

Thank god you dont say the "Dort" thedaras 

Ah Dublin is great for the different pronunciations of the same word. 

Luas, Loose, Looass, Lewis, Loois (loo is (said like "this")

Our, Ar (like far)


----------



## micmclo (16 May 2011)

RonanC said:


> Luas, Loose, Looass, Lewis, Loois (loo is (said like "this")



It's none of these
It's pronounced Daniel Day


----------



## horusd (16 May 2011)

thedaras said:


> Phonetically ,how would you pronounce "ART"..
> ..."*EARTH,and I follow him to the Art section,,where he points and says thats the "EARTH" there*..
> 
> ..."


 
Earth to dimwit! He was probably on the tiles last night and needed to come down to earth himself.


----------



## ajapale (16 May 2011)

thedaras said:


> Phonetically ,how would you pronounce "ART".



Most Irish people (and some English People) pronounce the "R" but some dont and pronounce it "aat"!


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 May 2011)

Normally pronunciations don't bother me at all but I find the BBC programme 'Don't get done, get Dom' quite interesting to watch, but his pronunciation of '_consummmmmmmmmmmmer'_ extremely annoying   Putting it down to old age.


----------



## thedaras (16 May 2011)

Another pronuciation I find really annoying is when people say "RUUM" instead of "ROOM"..


----------



## Thirsty (16 May 2011)

How about 

scone
either
yoghurt


----------



## thedaras (16 May 2011)

School = skewel
Tower =Towhere
Sandwich = sangwitch
Boston =Bosstun
I could go on...

I love country accents though and love the way they pronounce words like;
Water=wha her
Butter= bu her


----------



## thedaras (16 May 2011)

ajapale said:


> Most Irish people (and some English People) pronounce the "R" but some dont and pronounce it "aat"!



True and some country folk say Arsh..cute though,and its just great that we have different accents throughout the country..


----------



## micmclo (16 May 2011)

thedaras said:


> School = skewel
> Tower =Towhere
> Sandwich = sangwitch
> Boston =Bosstun
> I could go on...



Ha, I'm from the country side and pronouce all of them like you've described



thedaras said:


> I love country accents though and love the way they pronounce words like;
> Water=wha her
> Butter= bu her



As for these though, I don't recognize these are culchie accents. It's inner city Dube a lan where I've encountered bu her when I ask the girl in Centra for a roll.

I agree with the first part, not with the second part


----------



## PaddyW (17 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> Ha, I'm from the country side and pronouce all of them like you've described
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree on the bu her, I would have said that was more a Dub pronunciation than a culchie one.. Also, I find it funny the way Dubs say book, like bOOOOk.


----------



## thedaras (17 May 2011)

Wa-her and Bu -her are very common in Kilkenny..
One of my kids has a friend in Kilkenny whose name is Cathy..Cathys brother pronounces her name as KA_E..so very typical of KK.
I would say in Dublin its more like;
Water = wha-er
Butter = Buh-er
Just different emphasis on parts of the word..


----------



## MrMan (17 May 2011)

as in Kilkenny 'city'!, I think buher and such like are heard most often in the midlands alright, definitely heard it in Tullamore anyway.


----------



## truthseeker (17 May 2011)

Would the dub pronounciation of book not be BUKE?

And butter = buth-er?

My boss usually says pacific instead of specific (he is not from dublin).

I worked in a restaurant in the states for a summer and for ease of understanding I slipped into speaking american. I was always caught out when I called the list of salad dressings:
French,
Ranch, 
Blue Cheese,
Thousand Island,
and Light* IT-alian*

The customers would say 'Lite *EYE-taalian?* Youre from *Eyerland* arent you?'


----------



## JP1234 (17 May 2011)

I can't remember what it was on - probably a news report - but recently some woman kept referring to a place called  Bilesbridge in Dublin, I wonder if it's near that place I have heard of called Boilsbridge?


----------



## HMC (17 May 2011)

A Corkman was recently trying to arrange an event for "awtors day".  Which authors I wondered to myself (thinking that that was what he meant).  But no!  He was referring to Arthur's Day (Guinness).


----------



## HMC (17 May 2011)

Another one I heard on BBC R4 last night.  Ryan Tubridy was being asked to comment on the Queen's visit.  Two different reporters called him Ryan Two-Briddy.  Hope he clarifies that before he hits R2 in the summer!


----------



## micmclo (17 May 2011)

If you're in the midlands or a garda fresh from Templemore it's not v-ickle it's  vay-hick-el

Yep, I've heard the bewk from Louth people too for book. Probably some Nordie influence

If you're farming you can say yo or u. Both for ewe and realy it doesn't matter what you use, no issue here


----------



## Shawady (17 May 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Would the dub pronounciation of book not be BUKE?


 
From Juno and the Paycock, was it not "Buks for chislers"?
I did it in the Leaving so unfortunately a long time ago.......


----------



## orka (17 May 2011)

truthseeker said:


> The customers would say 'Lite *EYE-taalian?* Youre from *Eyerland* arent you?'


Ireland is a tough one when abroad, particularly the US - if you don't pronounce it the way truthseeker has spelt it above, they can have difficulties understanding. There are also lots of pronunciations even here - ire/eyer/eye-uh (r barely heard)/are(rhyming with car)/oy-er following by lind, lund or land. And there's probably others too. Not sure which is correct to be honest...

Update: Sky News have the Queen visiting Eye-land


----------



## Mpsox (17 May 2011)

Don't forget our ability to ignore "th", especially down in Cork, deese, doose, dem, dat etc etc, so Thederas would be dederas.


----------



## z107 (17 May 2011)

Fine Gael -> how is this pronounced?


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 May 2011)

Mpsox said:


> *Don't forget our ability to ignore "th", especially down in Cork*, deese, doose, dem, dat etc etc, so Thederas would be dederas.


 
That's why Princess Diana and Dodi Al Fayed could never have married in Cork, had they wanted to. 

Imagine the vicar asking, *"Doo dee, Dodi, take Di to be di wife, biy?"* 



It'd be like listening to Kathleen Lynch T.D.!


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 May 2011)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Fine Gael -> how is this pronounced?


 
I think Liam Cosgrave pronounced it, as if he was describing a nice, windy day, i.e. "Fine gale."

Eamonn Ó Cuív pronounces it as "Finna Gaol," as in The Ballad of Reading Gaol. 

I'd definitely go with the latter on it.


By the way, umop3p!sdn, how do you pronounce your name?


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 May 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Would the dub pronounciation of book not be BUKE?
> 
> And butter = buth-er?
> 
> ...


 
Ah, American waitresses!!! My wife and myself were in a restaurant in Boston one night, many moons ago, and after I'd ordered, the waitress turned to my wife and asked, "Does he speak any English?" 

Too much time spent working with blooming Kerrymen out there!!!


----------



## terrontress (18 May 2011)

Our ability to differentiate people throughout Ireland by their accent is really quite remarkable considering the size of the place.

When I think of the USA, I reckon that there are three accents. The real hard-core New York accent "Cup of Cawwfee" then the deep southern "That god-dang varmint just shot my dawg" and then finally the third accent which every other American or Canadian who doesn't live in New York or Alabama has.


----------



## micmclo (18 May 2011)

Sure dat does be da way I do be doing it

I used that all the time, it tends to confuse some people though


----------



## Complainer (18 May 2011)

terrontress said:


> When I think of the USA, I reckon that there are three accents. The real hard-core New York accent "Cup of Cawwfee" then the deep southern "That god-dang varmint just shot my dawg" and then finally the third accent which every other American or Canadian who doesn't live in New York or Alabama has.


What about the Bostonian Clam Chowda accent?


----------



## micmclo (18 May 2011)

They've a bit of a unique accent over in Minnesota too!

Ever watch Fargo?

This guy does it well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWIGVqI9tW8


----------



## truthseeker (18 May 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Ah, American waitresses!!! My wife and myself were in a restaurant in Boston one night, many moons ago, and after I'd ordered, the waitress turned to my wife and asked, "Does he speak any English?"
> 
> Too much time spent working with blooming Kerrymen out there!!!


 
lol!!!! Very good!!

I went to a post office in chicago, told the lady I wanted a stamp for Ireland, she looked at me blankly, asked for a stamp for Eyerland, she looked confused, 'Eyerland? Where is that?', I said 'Its in Europe'. She then asked me what country Europe was in . I told her Europe was a continent, like Africa. I got another blank look...........


----------



## Slash (18 May 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Don't forget our ability to ignore "th", especially down in Cork, deese, doose, dem, dat etc etc, so Thederas would be dederas.



This morning on the radio, I heard Stephen McNamara, Head of Communications for Ryanair speak about "De tree Euro travel tax".

Not the end of the world, I suppose, but a Head of Communications of a major plc should be a good communicator.


----------



## Firefly (18 May 2011)

I worked in a restaurant during my J1 along with a lot of others. One American customer remarked on the large number of us working there and I said "yeah, sure half the country is over here" to which she replied, "OMG, are you kidding me?"


----------



## UFC (19 May 2011)

It i definitely "art" as in "dart".

My favorite is com-pew-tur.


----------



## Conan (19 May 2011)

The one that annoys me most is when journalists on RTE (and some other stations) refer to "renumeration" (in reference to salary etc). As we on AAM know its "remuneration"


----------



## thedaras (20 May 2011)

Well known newsreader on RTE, consistently says, PA_TY for party..leaves out the R every time...very annoying ..


----------



## ajapale (20 May 2011)

Dairy City for Derry City


----------



## Ceepee (20 May 2011)

I know someone who moved to Ratoath, only she pronounces it 'Rath-oat'.


----------



## ajapale (20 May 2011)

Yes this is peculiar to Ireland where some people drop the h in th yet put in the h where there is a t on its own!


----------



## Complainer (20 May 2011)

Ceepee said:


> I know someone who moved to Ratoath, only she pronounces it 'Rath-oat'.



It's a long way from Rathoat to Chapelizard.


----------



## HMC (23 May 2011)

Samantha Libreri of RTE says "noo" instead of "new".  
An RTE newsreader is guilty of this too, can't remember her name, a blonde woman who also reads the "nooze" as gaeilge.


----------



## dave28 (23 May 2011)

Brian Dobson says nuclear like an american ..... "nuke-lee-r" instead of "new-clear"


----------



## ACA (24 May 2011)

> "nuke-lee-r" instead of "new-clear"


I say neither of those...(nuke-u-lar, if your interested!!){Hubby says that my pronunciation sucks!}

my pet hate is people saying pacific when they mean specific


----------



## micmclo (24 May 2011)

RTE report on the gord-e, maybe they are correct and everyone else is wrong


----------

